# Topside lite



## MeirTaitz (21/11/20)

Hi guys

I got the Revenant 2 days ago, and while I am enjoying it, I've already decided to sell and look for a topside. Is this a hasty / bad decision? I was also sold the profile 1.5 instaed of the OG and it kind of goes to show I need to stop going to that particular store. 

I'm wondering if I should try a single coil build in it, but I'm clueless as to what coil to buy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (21/11/20)

MeirTaitz said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I got the Revenant 2 days ago, and while I am enjoying it, I've already decided to sell and look for a topside. Is this a hasty / bad decision? I was also sold the profile 1.5 instaed of the OG and it kind of goes to show I need to stop going to that particular store.
> 
> I'm wondering if I should try a single coil build in it, but I'm clueless as to what coil to buy


The Topside lite has a reputation for the plastic to crack. I have one i have never used and on arrival it's the only Dovpo device that disappointed me as it just looks cheap! If you go for the full Topside single or dual they got rave reviews but even though i am a reviewer the Topside is an example why reviews done of products by vapers who have had the item for 6 months or so are more informative as the topside's have issues that were not foreseen on their release especially around failing battery doors. If you are after getting rid of such a great BF device like the Delta after 5 minutes i can't see how you would be satisfied with a BF device and maybe you are looking in the wrong direction!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (21/11/20)

MeirTaitz said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I got the Revenant 2 days ago, and while I am enjoying it, I've already decided to sell and look for a topside. Is this a hasty / bad decision? I was also sold the profile 1.5 instaed of the OG and it kind of goes to show I need to stop going to that particular store.
> 
> I'm wondering if I should try a single coil build in it, but I'm clueless as to what coil to buy


Also when there is a new version of an atomizer manufacturers tend to stop producing the older version so although there will still be unsold older versions available in the supply chain it's for the vaper to source the original as vendors are going to sell the new version and assume that's what the vaper wants as in theory it should be an improved version!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spink (21/11/20)

I think the bigger question is, what are you wanting?

And what are you dissatisfied with?

Starting out as a new vaper, everything will look amazing and better. But that's just chasing waterfalls. The longer you are a vaper, the more you will learn that everything is much over muchness. These days most mods and rdas/rtas do pretty much the same and yes, some might be slightly better or worse than others. Most hardware these days are competent and will do just fine. The biggest thing is to find your niche at what you like and then once you do. Nothing else matters beside that. As you will notice people on the forum have their setup which they love to death and will only use that certain mod/rda/rta. Lucky ones find out quickly and unlucky ones take years.

You've been burning through hardware rather quickly and not finding what your niche is. It could even be as simple as if you found the perfect juice. Cause if you loved a juice so much in your setup, you wouldn't want to change it because it satisfies your needs. It's normal to explore when starting out. But you've been going through it very quickly. Most people won't be chopping and changing as quick as you.




A few things to consider:

What type of atomizer suits you, RDA or RTA or Sub-ohm tank with easy replaceable coils or pods? ( I choose RDA for flavour and cost savings of building my own versus store coils.)

Single or dual coil? (I choose single coil, as resistance is higher, so less wattage. Also less work to rewick. Dual coil does offer more flavour though and more heat. I much prefer a cooler vape)

If you like RDAs. Do you want to drip or squonk? (Me personally I squonk cause having to open a bottle and drip is a hassle, others hate it as it adds extra maintenance and care for your hardware as well as make your mod larger in size.)

Do you want light a weight mod or one that holds 2 batteries cause you never want to change batteries? ( I prefer single batt over dual batt as mod is smaller and my coil setup doesn't require heavy wattage so a single batt lasts a fair amount of time.)

Do you want that cig style of vaping , or do you want to chase clouds?(I prefer restricted direct lung as Hubbly was my poison and it gives me the clouds and flavour which replicates that)

Do you like desert flavours, tabacco flavours or fruit flavours? (I only do fruit)

Last but not least, the amount of nicotine in a juice will also determine it you are satisfied. So figuring that out will also help. (I do 2mg/3mg as its enough for me to feel like vaping has an effect.)




As you can see in brackets from my opinions is what suits me, it might not be for everyone. As some love their rtas, where as I will never go back to them, I experimented a lot till I found my niche over the course of 2 years. Now I have 3 of the same setup and mix my own juice as I found out exactly what satisfies me.

I think once you find out the basics like in my questions above, then you can start worrying about brands and designs of rdas for example. As then you would be fine tuning your preference. All mods fire, but do you want extra control through a DNA chipset or happy with just VW. If squonking is for you then yes switching between different squonk mods is the right direction, but as what @Timwis noted, is squonking really for you. As the delta is a very decent squonk mod. In another one of your posts I replied I only stuck with the topside over the delta cause I hate having to refill more often.

Think long and hard about what you are looking for, I get that sometimes you have to buy to try and trying is the only way to find out. But atleast get an idea or general direction along one of the many pathways to vaping and then stick to the path which you like the most.

As for the delta, I'd say keep it a bit longer before flogging it. Rather try experiment with coils in the profile or try the different types of meshes if that's your thing. As remember the mod does the work, but the atomizer is what gives the pleasure. Any regular wire coil that's claptoned will be decent. Fancy coils are also nice, but not always necessary. I stick to 3mm ID triple core fused clapton and I find aliens or juggernaut or twisted coils are much over muchness the same in my setup/style of vaping.

I really hope this helps as it can be quite overwhelming in the beginning.

Reactions: Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (21/11/20)

The good thing about the delta is that because you haven't got a squeezy bottle exposed you can use it while you decide if squonking really is for you because as @Spink points out all mods fire so you don't have to use it with BF atomizer but can just empty the bottle and use it has a standard device. I often wonder why more vapers don't buy a BF device first up because they can be used with or without juice in the bottle so can be used with standard atomizers instead they buy a standard device followed nearly every time by a BF device when they could of just got a BF device to start with.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## MeirTaitz (21/11/20)

Spink said:


> I think the bigger question is, what are you wanting?
> 
> And what are you dissatisfied with?
> 
> ...



Man, I cannot begin to thank you enough for all this advice. I am getting to the point I want to stop asking these questions on the forum because I sound like some spoilt kid who is never satisfied with what I just bought, and am always searching for something 'better'. I can assure you and everbody else, I am a completely unmaterialistic person, but for some reason with vaping I keep thinking there must be better flavour and I want to find it! I find it alarming how many devices I've gone through so quickly, and watching all my favourite reviewers isn't helping 

I approach this the way I do with most things. I am a music teacher, so it's fairly black and white when somebody needs help. There is nobody who could help me get the flavour I want because nobody will taste the same way. I was ready to sell the Gen S the moment I got the Delta because I realised they can both do what I want and I'm clearly going nowhere near 220 watts. It honestly feels like a waste. 

I used my Nord / Nord 2 for a good 4 months and looking back now, I was never dissatisfied with them. Battery all day, tasty, I don't know why I started looking for someting 'better'. 

The Drag X was even better, but every store you visit they keep telling you to try rebuildables cause you'll get the best flavour. So here I am!

My answers to your questions:

What type of atomizer suits you, RDA or RTA or Sub-ohm tank with easy replaceable coils or pods? (I have been told that rda's give the best flavour, so that's why I am sticking with that for now)

Single or dual coil? (I have no clue on the pros or cons but I do know that currently with a 21700 this Delta hardly lasts half a day at 70-80 watts, and I find that really annoying since it takes forever to charge)

If you like RDAs. Do you want to drip or squonk? (I dripped for a few days before geting the Delta and I found it fun at first, but then realised it's impractical to continue that way unless I'm at home)

Do you want light a weight mod or one that holds 2 batteries cause you never want to change batteries? (I honestly don't care about looks or weight. The Gen is extremely light with 2 batteries in it, the Delta is pretty heavy with just 1 battery. All I want is something that'll last, or I'll just go buy an extra set of batteries)

Do you want that cig style of vaping , or do you want to chase clouds? (This is the easiest one to answer. I don't care at all about clouds. I want to taste a juice the way the creator intended for it to be tasted if that makes any sense. I do want something mtl with my nic salts which is why I bought that Nautilus GT which everyone RAVES about in terms of flavour, and it's premade coils so how it tastes very average to me is beyond me. I want that in the morning with coffee, and in the evening, but for 90% of the day I want to vape the 6mg 70/30 juices I have which I assume is best acheived with what I already have)

Do you like desert flavours, tabacco flavours or fruit flavours? (I have a wide range of juices. I think it's absurd how many different juices I have for such a new vaper. I have a disease  Desserts and fruit are my favourites so far)

Last but not least, the amount of nicotine in a juice will also determine it you are satisfied. So figuring that out will also help. (I figured this out already, and I have the nic salts, the 6mg and 3mg juices. The only types I have never bought yet are the mtl 12 / 18mg etc...

Think long and hard about what you are looking for, I get that sometimes you have to buy to try and trying is the only way to find out. But atleast get an idea or general direction along one of the many pathways to vaping and then stick to the path which you like the most. (This is my biggest issue. Unfortunately it's not sometimes youy have to buy and try, it's always the case. I have figured out that I want a really strong cigarette like experience with coffee, and then something tasty and light all day long)

I will keep the Delta and buy tons of different coils to see what tastes the best to me. I will break this habit of swopping devices since I am starting to understand the device has almost nothing to do with the flavour. 

Again @Spink a *HUGE *thanks for all your effort in helping a stranger on their quest for ultimate flavour

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## MeirTaitz (21/11/20)

Timwis said:


> The good thing about the delta is that because you haven't got a squeezy bottle exposed you can use it while you decide if squonking really is for you because as @Spink points out all mods fire so you don't have to use it with BF atomizer but can just empty the bottle and use it has a standard device. I often wonder why more vapers don't buy a BF device first up because they can be used with or without juice in the bottle so can be used with standard atomizers instead they buy a standard device followed nearly every time by a BF device when they could of just got a BF device to start with.



That was my instant thought when I bought it, but the salesman told me I cannot use it as a standard device. I will try though and feel like an idiot for buying the Gen S and a few days later this Delta

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (21/11/20)

MeirTaitz said:


> That was my instant thought when I bought it, but the salesman told me I cannot use it as a standard device. I will try though and feel like an idiot for buying the Gen S and a few days later this Delta


"Salesman" sums it up either has no real knowledge of vaping or just looking how over a period of time he can milk you for more money. Both a standard and BF device has a 510 pin that connects to the atomizer and fires exactly the same the only difference being the BF 510 has a hole through it allowing e-liquid to be pumped through but the BF action is separate to the operation of the device which is the same whether you feed juice through the hole or not. When it comes to battery it's a trade off between more battery life with 2 batteries or smaller device with one (remember with a BF device a single battery device is the size of a dual battery standard device and a dual battery BF device the size of a three battery standard device). Your biggest problem with battery life is the 70 to 80w which will plough through battery life. That's also is a head scratcher about not interested in clouds because when testing atomizers at that sort of wattage i can't see for clouds!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (21/11/20)

MeirTaitz said:


> That was my instant thought when I bought it, but the salesman told me I cannot use it as a standard device. I will try though and feel like an idiot for buying the Gen S and a few days later this Delta


An option is a single coil flavour banger RDA for the delta but hang on to the profile as a mesh option. Starting a thread for peoples opinions on single coil flavour banger RDA's could be a good move as you will get advice and recommendations from those with more expertise with those types of atomizers like @vicTor but there are others that prefer vaping that way!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/11/20)

Great advice from @Timwis and @Spink .

I often use squonk mods for RTAs. Any salesman who tells new vapers that this is not possible is either stupid or purely sales-driven. Another advantage of using a squonk mod is that you can use the juice compartment as a space to carry a refill for your RTA.

Your main issue seems to be getting the best flavour. 

Have you ever considered that you may be taste challenged? Not an insult I assure you. I have difficulty in identifying certain flavours. At the last vape meet, a friend of mine gave me a juice to try. Believe it or not, I thought that it was tobacco when in fact it was some type of fruit mix. Do yourself a favour and do a bit of research on how humans experience taste and smell. Approximately 25 % of us are non-tasters, 50 % are medium tasters, and 25 % are "supertasters."

If, like me, you have taste issues, you will always be searching for something that is unattainable. I have found what I like and DIY to suit my tasting abilities. I have lowered my expectations. I know that I will never be able to identify all the flavours in a complex juice. I should mention that before vaping I had no idea that I was taste challenged.

Good luck with your journey.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Munro31 (21/11/20)

Hi @MeirTaitz , I am in retail and it really irritates me when a sales person does this. A good sales person will determine your needs and try to meet them not just give you stuff and tell you lies.

You can use a squonk mod with any tank rda/rdta/rta or a sub ohm. 

I had the same problem as you when I started, watch reviews and they keep on saying the flavour is this and that and my arse starts itching!

Flavour is subjective, from your post I can see you have had your best results from stock coils and that is because those you mentioned are flavour machines! I love my X with pnp coils so I buy only 2 x .1t coils a month for it and I fiddle with my rta's to get my wicking right, I have it down to a tee now. Doing it like this I was able to minimize frustration as I can fall back to my pod for a lekker vape and just redo my wicking to see if I can improve on the flavour and at the same time save money.

Also, invest in a proper charger and 2 more batteries, this will increase your batteries life and carry the others with you for a quick swop so you always sucking that mod!

Lastly you are chasing the dragon, and the dragon doesnt exist! Nothing will be perfect, you need to find a tank and mod that you can get used too, and you will never know if you dont use it for a few days and flog it, as you get better with building you will know if it is for you and then you can decide, give it some time for now and decide after a month. Maybe you stick with pnp coils, then its smooth sailing.... Until the next review!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Spyker41771 (21/11/20)

Munro31 said:


> Lastly you are chasing the dragon, and the dragon doesnt exist! Nothing will be perfect, you need to find a tank and mod that you can get used too, and you will never know if you dont use it for a few days and flog it, as you get better with building you will know if it is for you and then you can decide, give it some time for now and decide after a month. Maybe you stick with pnp coils, then its smooth sailing.... Until the next review!



^^ This

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Spink (21/11/20)

MeirTaitz said:


> Man, I cannot begin to thank you enough for all this advice. I am getting to the point I want to stop asking these questions on the forum because I sound like some spoilt kid who is never satisfied with what I just bought, and am always searching for something 'better'. I can assure you and everbody else, I am a completely unmaterialistic person, but for some reason with vaping I keep thinking there must be better flavour and I want to find it! I find it alarming how many devices I've gone through so quickly, and watching all my favourite reviewers isn't helping
> 
> I approach this the way I do with most things. I am a music teacher, so it's fairly black and white when somebody needs help. There is nobody who could help me get the flavour I want because nobody will taste the same way. I was ready to sell the Gen S the moment I got the Delta because I realised they can both do what I want and I'm clearly going nowhere near 220 watts. It honestly feels like a waste.
> 
> ...


@MeirTaitz Are you vaping the same flavour all the time or chopping and changing flavours?

From my experience if you vape more than 1 flavour a day and swop to another the next. It will help in keeping the flavour strong to your taste buds. Much like a very sweet desert. At first it will be super sweet, but the more you eat it the less sweet it becomes. Your body gets used to it. So vaping is the same. The first hit in the day tastes good , but by the last it seems more muted.

As with swapping between lots of different flavours in a day will also dull your taste. As it's almost like an overload. Like when swelling lots of perfumes. eventually your nose can't tell the difference.

With an rda. A re-wick when changing between flavours is recommended to help keep the taste of the juice clean. Coils get gunked up faster depending on sweeter percentage and desert flavours. A gunked up coil gives muted flavour compared to a clean coil. Depending on the juice a single day is enough to seriously have muted flavour by the time the day is done.

So here-in lies the predicament you are in. MTL or less clouds usually means less vapour. Less vapour means less flavour particles. Which ultimately means less flavour on your tounge. I'd recommend a juice specifically designed for MTL. For your MTL setups. They are usually 50/50 VG/PG opposed to 70/30. The PG ratios matter a lot when it comes to flavour. PG is flavour carries and VG is what produces the clouds. I think this might be why you are suffering with little flavour out of the nautilus. MTL juices also tend to have a higher percentage of flavourants compared to to the regualr juice within the same line. As to compensate for the less vapour. Just remember to not Push the higher content nic juices too hard in the profile. 3mg or 6mg is fine for that rda. Anything more in that type of atomizer will have you up with nic poisoning. Or a throat hit that will feel like you are dying. Higher than 6mg is almost stricly for MTL.

As a many year vapour. A new juice might be amazing, but as time goes by and you've vaped that flavour for many months. It will never be as great tasting as that first time you tried it. I figure it's like life experiences. The first time on a rollercoaster is always the most exhilarating. Each subsequent time on it after is fun, but never quite the same.

Think of vape reviewers, like car reviewers. Reviewers are there to shed light on features. Pros and cons. Just because he said the BMW is a great car to drive, doesn't make it worse than a Mercedes for example. They are saying it's competent and that if you don't have any car at all and have the money to spend, this is a good option. However in reality there are many good options. You aren't gonna buy 5 cars for example as you can only really drive 1 at once. Much like vaping. You can have multiple devices, but you only have 1 mouth. Reviewers are there to demo a product, but in the end you are the one who decides what to buy.

For a cig type of vape, for example the twisp cliq simulates that very well. So that could be for the morning and evening coffee.

For the rest of the day, I'd say a dual batt squonker (size size and weight isn't an issue, however wait on that until you get your atomizer needs right first. Since the delta and a spare batt will suffice until then). You can get 2amp chargers which will charge the 21700 faster safely. Opposed to a 1 amp. For the battery life and wattage range you are using. If you can build/buy a higher resistance coil such as 0.6ohms, you can run 40watts. That would almost double you battery life at 80watts and 0.15ohms The type of coil build will make a massive difference to flavours and battery life.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (21/11/20)

I would also just like to add, in case anyone reading tries to use an RTA on a mech squonk

you must make sure the positive of the 510 connector protrudes past the threaded section (negative)

regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Timwis (21/11/20)

Spink said:


> So here-in lies the predicament you are in. MTL or less clouds usually means less vapour. Less vapour means less flavour particles. Which ultimately means less flavour on your tounge.



Just not my experience, i test so many products and the reason i vape RDL and MTL by choice rather than high wattage DL is because of better flavour. A MTL with reduced chamber say 0.8ohm at 15w for example gives plenty of dense vapour that's full of flavour, much more intense you don't need huge clouds because it's like concentrated flavour through the denseness. I find the more air i introduce with higher wattage atomizers the more that air dilutes the flavour you might get huge clouds but not as dense! Not saying good flavour can't be found with higher wattage DL atomizers but do rely on a short distance of travel between coil and mouth to capture the flavour which for me becomes just too hot but then many do like a very warm vape. I just don't understand the analogy that MTL and restricted vapes don't give flavour "when did that change", flavour chaser and cloud chasers i don't feel anything has changed!

You make a good point bringing the e-liquid itself into the spotlight as many new enthusiastic (and i'm not criticising, i understand @MeirTaitz's enthusiasm) from the off look at equipment first when really the first thing to get to know should be a variety of e-liquids, unless you really know a certain flavour inside out how can whether an atomizer is giving good flavour or not be judged!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (21/11/20)

vicTor said:


> I would also just like to add, in case anyone reading tries to use an RTA on a mech squonk
> 
> you must make sure the positive of the 510 connector protrudes past the threaded section (negative)
> 
> regards


Yeah need to follow the usual mech rules regarding a protruding 510, safety first!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Spink (21/11/20)

Timwis said:


> Just not my experience, i test so many products and the reason i vape RDL and MTL by choice rather than high wattage DL is because of better flavour. A MTL with reduced chamber say 0.8ohm at 15w for example gives plenty of dense vapour that's full of flavour, much more intense you don't need huge clouds because it's like concentrated flavour through the denseness. I find the more air i introduce with higher wattage atomizers the more that air dilutes the flavour you might get huge clouds but not as dense! Not saying good flavour can't be found with higher wattage DL atomizers but do rely on a short distance of travel between coil and mouth to capture the flavour which for me becomes just too hot but then many do like a very warm vape. I just don't understand the analogy that MTL and restricted vapes don't give flavour "when did that change", flavour chaser and cloud chasers i don't feel anything has changed!
> 
> You make a good point bringing the e-liquid itself into the spotlight as many new enthusiastic (and i'm not criticising, i understand @MeirTaitz's enthusiasm) from the off look at equipment first when really the first thing to get to know should be a variety of e-liquids, unless you really know a certain flavour inside out how can whether an atomizer is giving good flavour or not be judged!


@Timwis is absolutely right. However I don't know if @MeirTaitz could pull that off in the profile. Even when cutting the airflow right down. It isn't much of a reduced chamber in there especially when using a regular coil instead of the mesh. I just gave the logic behind less vapour. In hindsight I should have worded it as vapour density. 

So basically you want as many flavour particles touching you're tounge. It can be achieved in many ways. Such as increasing density or by just producing mass amounts of particles. With a reduced chamber and low air flow and relative closeness to mouth and coil. Or by having more than 1 coil.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (21/11/20)

Spink said:


> @Timwis is absolutely right. However I don't know if @MeirTaitz could pull that off in the profile. Even when cutting the airflow right down. It isn't much of a reduced chamber in there especially when using a regular coil instead of the mesh. I just gave the logic behind less vapour. In hindsight I should have worded it as vapour density.
> 
> So basically you want as many flavour particles touching you're tounge. It can be achieved in many ways. Such as increasing density or by just producing mass amounts of particles. With a reduced chamber and low air flow and relative closeness to mouth and coil. Or by having more than 1 coil.


I'm talking generally as it seems @MeirTaitz isn't getting close to the vape he craves with the Profile which isn't that surprising he certainly isn't taking the orthodox new vaper route, many an experienced vaper just doesn't get on with the different type of vape that mesh gives. We both know that taking your time reading up, slowly gaining knowledge and finding your happy place organically is the way to go but easier said than done with all that shiny bling everywhere you turn, if i started vaping now i would probably be exactly the same!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spink (21/11/20)

Timwis said:


> I'm talking generally as it seems @MeirTaitz isn't getting close to the vape he craves with the Profile which isn't that surprising he certainly isn't taking the orthodox new vaper route, many an experienced vaper just doesn't get on with the different type of vape that mesh gives. We both know that taking your time reading up, slowly gaining knowledge and finding your happy place organically is the way to go but easier said than done with all that shiny bling everywhere you turn, if i started vaping now i would probably be exactly the same!


I was the same as @MeirTaitz, which is why I can feel the pain. I have tried mesh. And it is nice, but chose to stick to regular coils. As to me they were very similar in what I could achieve with less cotton usage and maintenance with regards to a regular coil.

Mesh ramps up nice and quick. Where as for example a 0.8ohm triple fused clapton Ni80 is gonna take forever at 15w. So metal choice is important aswell. Since a lot of places will recommend Ni80 here.

I think what should be taken away from this thread is that you should experiment with your hardware first with all different kinds of things, such as coil size, number of wraps, placement, metal type, airflow, wire mass, wire type(Clapton, alien etc.) and wicking before trying to sell it only after a few days. Since that can be a big factor in the final experience you get out of said hardware.

I don't think the profile will be what @MeirTaitz settles on in the end. But atleast he can try all different types of things in the profile as it is quite robust. Then he will have more experience in the next purchase, to which he would then be more satisfied instead of wanting to sell immediately after a few uses.

In the end see how many people regret selling certain items here in the forum. Because they thought newer is better. But in actual fact they didn't realize what they had until it was gone. Sometimes what you already have is exactly what you need. But don't realize it because you're chasing the pipe dream.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (21/11/20)

Spink said:


> I was the same as @MeirTaitz, which is why I can feel the pain. I have tried mesh. And it is nice, but chose to stick to regular coils. As to me they were very similar in what I could achieve with less cotton usage and maintenance with regards to a regular coil.
> 
> Mesh ramps up nice and quick. Where as for example a 0.8ohm triple fused clapton Ni80 is gonna take forever at 15w. So metal choice is important aswell. Since a lot of places will recommend Ni80 here.
> 
> ...


Mesh both heats up and cools down in an instant but it doesn't seem to transfer the warmth the same as with coils and need higher wattage to get any real warmth in the vape. I use fused claptons 0.8ohm Ni80 and they are the bees knees for flavour in most of my mtl RTA's at this moment i actually have a 0.89 Ni80 build in the pioneer at 15w and it hits set wattage with absolutely no delay!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spink (21/11/20)

Timwis said:


> Mesh both heats up and cools down in an instant but it doesn't seem to transfer the warmth the same as with coils and need higher wattage to get any real warmth in the vape. I use fused claptons 0.8ohm Ni80 and they are the bees knees for flavour in most of my mtl RTA's at this moment i actually have a 0.89 Ni80 build in the pioneer at 15w and it hits set wattage with absolutely no delay!


What type of coil are you using?

I exclusively you 3x30g wrapped in 38g Ni80 3mm ID 6x wrap. comes in at 0.6ohm. Vaping at 40w. anything lower would take ages to heat up. Albeit I am using a reload s rda. With full airflow open and not anything close to MTL.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (21/11/20)

Timwis said:


> Mesh both heats up and cools down in an instant but it doesn't seem to transfer the warmth the same as with coils and need higher wattage to get any real warmth in the vape. I use fused claptons 0.8ohm Ni80 and they are the bees knees for flavour in most of my mtl RTA's at this moment i actually have a 0.89 Ni80 build in the pioneer at 15w and it hits set wattage with absolutely no delay!


The only time i do get slow ramp up is my very first initial vape after not vaping for a quite long period of time which for me is a sacrifice i can live with for the vape quality i get from then on!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spink (21/11/20)

Timwis said:


> The only time i do get slow ramp up is my very first initial vape after not vaping for a quite long period of time which for me is a sacrifice i can live with for the vape quality i get from then on!


Oh so basically preheating, and letting the residual heat keep the coil ready for the next hit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (21/11/20)

Spink said:


> What type of coil are you using?
> 
> I exclusively you 3x30g wrapped in 38g Ni80 3mm ID 6x wrap. comes in at 0.6ohm. Vaping at 40w. anything lower would take ages to heat up. Albeit I am using a reload s rda. With full airflow open and not anything close to MTL.


That coil i would use in a RDL set-up so airflow closed down at between 30-35w so the same ballpark if you have full airflow in use. The coil i am using is not a triple fused clapton, and different gauge the tub isn't at hand to give full specs but is a 0.8ohm Ni80 fused clapton MTL coilology coil specifically for MTL!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (21/11/20)

Spink said:


> Oh so basically preheating, and letting the residual heat keep the coil ready for the next hit.


Yes but like i said it's only from stone cold any ramp up delay is noticed!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (21/11/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Great advice from @Timwis and @Spink .
> 
> I often use squonk mods for RTAs. Any salesman who tells new vapers that this is not possible is either stupid or purely sales-driven. Another advantage of using a squonk mod is that you can use the juice compartment as a space to carry a refill for your RTA.
> 
> ...



Sometimes I can identify different flavours in coffee juice, but in fruits, which I don't often vape, not at all - just an overall sense which I classify as "Like" or "Dislike"!

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## MeirTaitz (21/11/20)

Timwis said:


> "Salesman" sums it up either has no real knowledge of vaping or just looking how over a period of time he can milk you for more money. Both a standard and BF device has a 510 pin that connects to the atomizer and fires exactly the same the only difference being the BF 510 has a hole through it allowing e-liquid to be pumped through but the BF action is separate to the operation of the device which is the same whether you feed juice through the hole or not. When it comes to battery it's a trade off between more battery life with 2 batteries or smaller device with one (remember with a BF device a single battery device is the size of a dual battery standard device and a dual battery BF device the size of a three battery standard device). Your biggest problem with battery life is the 70 to 80w which will plough through battery life. That's also is a head scratcher about not interested in clouds because when testing atomizers at that sort of wattage i can't see for clouds!


I'm going as high up as I can possibly go in the thought that more heat brings more flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (21/11/20)

MeirTaitz said:


> I'm going as high up as I can possibly go in the thought that more heat brings more flavour.


Not always the case though, it depends on the juice profile. Start low-ish and then work your way up. There may be a sweet spot for every particular juice that does not necessarily translate to the next juice. Vaping is such a subjective and personal thing that you will really need to play around and tinker to find what works. As you start to learn what works for you, or not, the process will go quicker with ever next piece of hardware/liquid. There are many guys on this forum that will know if a tank/juice will work for them after about 30 seconds. I am not one of them yet, but I am a lot closer than I was 20 months ago. I do however believe that getting a good single coil RDA will serve you much better than a new mod.
In terms of mesh, it is one of those love/hate things. The guys who like it will swear by it, while others are left cold. That’s the beauty and the curse of vaping, I am afraid... there are so many options out there that everyone will find something they like, but it can be hell on a new vaper to figure out what that is.
If you can find one, I think you will have a great time with a Hadaly, Entheon, Citadel, Venna etc (good clones will give you the exact same vape too). There is a reason why so many top DIY mixers use these types of restrictive, small chambered RDAs for testing their liquids.
The last thing I want to mention is also around deciding what “great flavour” means to you. There is a difference between (although they’re not always mutually exclusive) getting a lot of flavour and getting good flavour. Cranking up the wattage on a big dual coil build could give you a very saturated, dense and sweet vape, while a smaller build could give you that reference flavour where you can tell all the different notes and nuances of a liquid apart. To some, getting a roundhouse kick of sweet fruit-something-ish to the face is all they need. To others, being able to tell what different fruits were used and how a cream (or whatever) was used to bind them together means more.
Like I said, hell on a new vaper.
I still screw up regularly, get bored quickly and also still chase that unattainable “perfect vape”, so I am no expert to give you much advice.
What I can however do is relate to what you are going through, as I recognize so much of my own journey in your posts. With that in mind, the only advice I can confidently give you is to enjoy this part of it. Make the seeking part of your hobby/journey and expect that there will be (many) hiccups and bumps in the road. Try make peace with that and replace the frustration with a sense of taking on a challenge, or puzzle. Like someone mentioned earlier, as long as you are not lighting up a cigarette, you are winning.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## CJB85 (21/11/20)

Apologies for the above post being all over the damn place, I tend to start writing and just continue as I think of things.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Timwis (21/11/20)

MeirTaitz said:


> I'm going as high up as I can possibly go in the thought that more heat brings more flavour


 

As above what @CJB85 said it's not that Black or White but depends on so many different factors!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MeirTaitz (21/11/20)

The response to this thread is absolutely insane. I can't express how grateful I am for all this help. I will go buy some coils tomorrow. Just a question, I don't know what core (3,5,6) means. I'll get ni80 Clapton's since that seems most popular. I'll get 2,5mm and 3mm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spink (21/11/20)

MeirTaitz said:


> The response to this thread is absolutely insane. I can't express how grateful I am for all this help. I will go buy some coils tomorrow. Just a question, I don't know what core (3,5,6) means. I'll get ni80 Clapton's since that seems most popular. I'll get 2,5mm and 3mm.



Below is a quad core fused clapton.

Notice inside there are 4 wires. That's the quad. Clapton means its wrapped altogether nice and tightly by another wire around the outside.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spink (22/11/20)

MeirTaitz said:


> The response to this thread is absolutely insane. I can't express how grateful I am for all this help. I will go buy some coils tomorrow. Just a question, I don't know what core (3,5,6) means. I'll get ni80 Clapton's since that seems most popular. I'll get 2,5mm and 3mm.


This is a tri-core clapton.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (22/11/20)

MeirTaitz said:


> The response to this thread is absolutely insane. I can't express how grateful I am for all this help. I will go buy some coils tomorrow. Just a question, I don't know what core (3,5,6) means. I'll get ni80 Clapton's since that seems most popular. I'll get 2,5mm and 3mm



The coils you are being shown give loads of surface area which also encourages flavour!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spink (22/11/20)

Try finding something like this. The pic below is stainless steel, but does come in Ni80. Coilology 7-in-1 performance coils.

Several local vendors do sell this and other brands which have a variety of coils. This particluar one is like R150 and has quite a few different coils for you to experiment with. By no means are these the best coils. But they a competent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spink (22/11/20)

Spink said:


> Try finding something like this. The pic below is stainless steel, but does come in Ni80. Coilology 7-in-1 performance coils.
> 
> Several local vendors do sell this and other brands which have a variety of coils. This particluar one is like R150 and has quite a few different coils for you to experiment with. By no means are these the best coils. But they a competent.
> 
> View attachment 214515


Google - coil master skynet coils

I have also seen those available locally, good variety of different types of coils to experiment with aswell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (22/11/20)

vicTor said:


> I tried Monkey Fart at 200W once
> 
> ....only once


How long for your lips to grow back?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MeirTaitz (22/11/20)

I wasn't able to find anything but this https://www.vapeking.co.za/vapefly-8-in-1-coil-box.html so I'll get it hopefully today

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spink (22/11/20)

MeirTaitz said:


> I wasn't able to find anything but this https://www.vapeking.co.za/vapefly-8-in-1-coil-box.html so I'll get it hopefully today


Those aren't bad especially for the price, they are KAnthal and not Ni80. But that's not too much of a issue. You get quite a few of each o give it go. Just youtube how to get rid of hot spots and how to pre cut the leads so they fit in your profile. There must be a video online about using regular coils in a profile.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spink (22/11/20)

Spink said:


> Those aren't bad especially for the price, they are KAnthal and not Ni80. But that's not too much of a issue. You get quite a few of each o give it go. Just youtube how to get rid of hot spots and how to pre cut the leads so they fit in your profile. There must be a video online about using regular coils in a profile.



https://www.cloudloungevapery.co.za/collections/accessories/products/coilology-7-in-1-coil-set-ni80

since it shows you in sandton, not sure if you close to fourways

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MeirTaitz (22/11/20)

Spink said:


> https://www.cloudloungevapery.co.za/collections/accessories/products/coilology-7-in-1-coil-set-ni80
> 
> since it shows you in sandton, not sure if you close to fourways


I'm not sure how I missed it! I'm on the way there now


----------

